# Subwoofer output on Pioneer receiver



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi folks,

I have used a Pioneer VSX-1015TX for about 2 years now and I love the sound quality. But just recently I discovered that I am not getting a signal to the subwoofer from the pre-amp output. The sub is definitely working because the level tests the receiver runs plays a test signal every time. I have rerun the MCACC EQ about 3 times and checked the cables to the sub. The subwoofer is an SVSound PB12-Plus/2 and I really don't believe the problem is with it at all. I really believe the receiver is not putting out a pre-amp signal during DVD, TV or Xbox-360 HD-DVD drive playback.

Any thoughts on something I should try with the receiver? I'm kind of at a loss to think of something else to check. :scratch:

Thanks a bunch! :T


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

I moved your post to a new thread to get more views. :T

Check to make sure that the settings assigned by the MCACC are correct. If your speakers are set to Large, no bass will be sent to the sub. If the LFE is sent to the 'fronts', it will not be directed to the sub. When did this problem begin?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

I know it sounds crazy but I don't know for sure when it changed. I have been working with the settings for a while now and I am quite sure that the speakers are set to LARGE. That is probably my problem as you suggested.

For two reasons I didn't realize the sub wasn't receiving a signal: I watch more regular TV by default in the theater and that rarely needs the sub anyway. That's not why I built the theater but it happens because my wife and I use the theater everyday and we watch a good bit of TV rather than always putting in a 2+ hour movie. Second, the Infinity tower speakers have large woofers and the bass is pretty good anyway. I mean the SVSound sub blows them away. But until you get to the really demanding stuff the speaker woofers do a lot for me.

I guess this sounds a little crazy that I wouldn't have noticed sooner but I really can't say how long it has been. Again though, your suggestion about the speaker size settings is probably it. Thank you so much for the good feedback. I'll try that as soon as I get home! :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

rushfan said:


> For two reasons I didn't realize the sub wasn't receiving a signal: I watch more regular TV by default in the theater and that rarely needs the sub anyway... Second, the Infinity tower speakers have large woofers and the bass is pretty good anyway. I mean the SVSound sub blows them away. But until you get to the really demanding stuff the speaker woofers do a lot for me... I'll try that as soon as I get home! :bigsmile:


There's some OTA programs that can make your sub work (CBS and NBC miniseries for example :bigsmile and even if your speakers are set to large, your sub should get something (I have JBL Stadium (two 8" woofers each) set to large and sub gets a signal too).

I also recommend to check the settings ... crossover, LFE signal, etc. before changing the speakers to small (unless that's the way you use them) ... :yes:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

That's great folks! Thanks!! The sub is working again and oh what a difference. I had never heard of the sub not working when the other speakers are designated large size. It makes sense but I was just unaware. "_Much to learn I still have_!!" :sweat:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

rushfan said:


> ... "_Much to learn I still have_!!" :sweat:


That is true ... I'm always learning something everyday :bigsmile:

I'm glad you fixed the problem ... and that Was??? :huh:


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Just like thxgoon told me, that the other speakers in the system were set to LARGE. Apparently not just on my receiver but on most theater level receivers if the other speakers are set to large size the receiver doesn't "waste" power on the LFE to the sub because that is being dispersed to the "Large" speakers. And its true that my front tower speakers were getting more bass than I originally intended since the crossover was removed. 

But as thxgoon suggested, I changed the settings to small speakers and the pre-amp starting outputing the LFE to the sub again. I had originally set them to small but fairly recently I set them to large (not really understanding the ramifications of that) and lost the sub; I just didn't know to make that connection between the two events. Since the sub frequencies are sent via the pre-amp output I still don't understand why it is setup this way but someone must think that is the way it should work. I guess if the truly large speakers were outputting LFE then there might be an audible conflict between those and the sub. Sound reasonable?

But I recognized the offered solution because I remembered specifically setting those speakers to "large". One quick change in the settings and everything is back to normal.

Thanks for your help and interest too salvasol. Take care!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> ... Thanks for your help and interest ...


I think we're here to help each other and learn ... :yes:



rushfan said:


> Just like thxgoon told me, that the other speakers in the system were set to LARGE. Apparently not just on my receiver but on most theater level receivers if the other speakers are set to large size the receiver doesn't "waste" power on the LFE to the sub because that is being dispersed to the "Large" speakers. And its true that my front tower speakers were getting more bass than I originally intended since the crossover was removed. ...


Also, even if you set your crossover properly (80Hz) and set all speakers to small ... but you set your receiver to send the LFE/bass signals to the front your sub won't get anything.:yes:

Some receivers have the option to send LFE/bass to front, sub or both ... in my case is set to send to Sub and front speakers are set to large (it feels like having 4 subs - I use two subs + L & R) :yes:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Glad to hear you got it figured out .


----------



## texfrazer (Oct 25, 2006)

rushfan said:


> But I recognized the offered solution because I remembered specifically setting those speakers to "large". One quick change in the settings and everything is back to normal.


As just an fyi, I have the Pioneer 1014 and it will combine the low frequency output to both the front speakers and the sub pre-out. You can set this up in the MCACC menus. 

This also means, if you are running REW on a BFD, that you will have to plug into the receiver to do your sweeps. Otherwise you could end up with some unwanted and unknown peaks and valleys in your low frequencies.

Enjoy!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Also check to see if you have the ''plus'' option in your sub set up in the reciever. My Elite has 3 choices they are no, yes, and plus. If you set it to plus you get bass to both main and sub.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

texfrazer said:


> This also means, if you are running REW on a BFD, that you will have to plug into the receiver to do your sweeps. Otherwise you could end up with some unwanted and unknown peaks and valleys in your low frequencies.





tcarcio said:


> Also check to see if you have the ''plus'' option in your sub set up in the reciever. My Elite has 3 choices they are no, yes, and plus. If you set it to plus you get bass to both main and sub.


Thanks guys. I'll check into the "plus" option but I don't remember seeing an option like that. *texfrazer*, does your 1014 have a "plus" option?

I'll give it a try to mix up the speaker settings in the MCACC menus, but I don't quite follow what you mean by "REW" and "BFD." What is that? :huh:


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

rushfan said:


> . . . I don't quite follow what you mean by "REW" and "BFD." What is that? :huh:


You can safely ignore if you don't know. REW is Room EQ Wizard, and BFD is Behringer Feedback Destroyer. If you were using them, you'd know, since you aren't and don't it's immaterial to your situation. If you want to learn about them, click the links up at the top of this page. You can find out more than you ever wanted to know.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

rushfan said:


> ... I don't quite follow what you mean by "REW" and "BFD." What is that? :huh:


I recommend you to learn more about "REW" (like tenzip said) ... that will help you to improve more your frequency response and get the best out of your system :yes:

After running REW, you'll know if you need a BFD or not ... sometimes you don't need it at all :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2008)

Great guys! Thanks for sharing. I'll check into that. I've been a big fan of great sound for a long time. But this home theater is the first time I have been able to have really good equipment all at one time with a dedicated room. I love listening to music in there as much as watching movies.


----------



## texfrazer (Oct 25, 2006)

rushfan said:


> Thanks guys. I'll check into the "plus" option but I don't remember seeing an option like that. *texfrazer*, does your 1014 have a "plus" option?QUOTE]
> 
> Yep, my 1014 has the "plus" option. You'll find it in the MCACC manual set-up.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2008)

No problem. I'm glad to learn. Thanks for sharing the information. Now I KNOW!! :reading:


----------

